

Why Google knew about Dylann Roof before you did - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2015/06/18/why-google-knew-about-dylann-roof-before-you-did/

======
meira
Why hackernews doesn't care about Dylann Roof?

~~~
tzs
HN might not care about Dylann Roof, but that's irrelevant because the article
is not about Dylann Roof.

